# Is there a Palermo Pizza in Paddington, AUS?



## Unleaded (Feb 16, 2018)

I am trying to understand how a prepaid Pizza was ordered from Palermo Pizza order in Edison, New Jersey (USA) and the order assigned to an Uber Eats Delivery driver for delivery in Paddington, Australia. Is there a Palermo Pizza there? And in this age of high technology, how could this have happened? Any ideas?


----------



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

It looks as though all Palermo’s Pizzerias in Australia are in Melbourne and so are some significant distance from Paddington (which is in Sydney).


----------



## Unleaded (Feb 16, 2018)

Through some technology glitch, a Paddington, Australia customer ordered pizza through Uber Eats from Palermo Pizza in Edison, NJ (USA) with the delivery address in Paddington Australia. I was just trying to determine if there are Palermo Pizza restaurants in Australia and how many and where they are located. The issue was resolved, but my inquiry was just trying to figure out how this could have happened. Thank you for your help.


----------



## Unleaded (Feb 16, 2018)

What is it like Ubering in Australia? Are the rides extra long between cities and donyou ever do pick ups and drop offs in the area we non-Aussies see in the movies about the extensive and desolate outback? Don’t know much about Australia with the exception of what is portrayed in “Crocodile Dundee” movies. LOL


----------



## Slazenger (May 17, 2018)

Where is Who is John Galt?


----------



## Unleaded (Feb 16, 2018)

John Galt??? Wha?


----------



## Hugh G (Sep 22, 2016)

Jack Malarkey said:


> Paddington (which is in Sydney).


And also Queensland.... https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Paddington,_Queensland


----------



## Unleaded (Feb 16, 2018)

Thank you for your input on Paddington. Greatly appreciated.


----------

